# UBER DRIVERS! We have the power to control SURGE PRICING



## fred (Aug 30, 2014)

I've noticed that Uber techs deliberately control the surge either to herd drivers to certain spots or eliminate surges during huge demand to get more riders. DRIVER. If you see an area or event where it is obvious that a rate hike should be in effect and none shows on your app, log off and check every 5 minutes to wait for that hike. The lack of Uber cars logged on will spike the rate. But we have to be together on this. This will show the Uber execs that we also can control the system. Good luck my fellow colleagues.


----------

